# TeslaCam Viewer Windows Application



## mt09

I was looking for a tool to quickly browse and view the TeslaCam recordings and couldn't find anything already out there. I've seen the ffmpeg scripts which are great for creating a final version of something I want to save but I didn't find practical for quickly browsing what was on the drive. So I spent some time to create a simple Windows application to view all the cameras at once in realtime. It's still a little rough around the edges but gets the job done. Feel free to make any suggestions and it's open source so feel free to contribute, too!

TeslaCamViewer on GitHub
TeslaCamViewer V0.4.1 Download

*Features*

View and sync all 3 cameras at once
Easily view and sort events on drive
Automatically view detected TeslaCam drive on startup
Drag any TeslaCam media folders onto window to view


----------



## Griff

Looks great. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## RichEV

The viewer can't seem to find TeslaCam directory on drive E:


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Sounds great! One of the issues I have viewing cam files is it's so slow and time intensive. Is there a way to have an option for 2x?


----------



## RichEV

Rick Steinwand said:


> Sounds great! One of the issues I have viewing cam files is it's so slow and time intensive. Is there a way to have an option for 2x?


Yes, or faster. I've been using --speedup 10 with this windows app:
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/dashcam-video-script.11481/

Then, if I see anything interesting I re-run with regular speed.


----------



## eXntrc

Awesome work @mt09! And thank you for making it open source. I know xaml development quite well so I might contribute at some point if I think of a feature to add.

Thanks for making it and thanks for sharing it!


----------



## ooagentmm

This is awesome. Thank you so much. A cool feature would be pulling from the file info and using that to automatically place a small timestamp overlay onto the footage and then allowing us to save/export that version of the video.


----------



## mt09

Thanks for the feedback guys!

I'll look into the issue with it not finding the TeslaCam drive. I did have a similar issue while testing with one of my drives but it should still work if you drag the RecentClips, SavedClips or individual event folders in.
Multiple playback speed options is a good idea. I usually just scrub quickly through the video but different playback speeds are definitely useful.
I'm also planning to add an option to play the next clip automatically (like a playlist).
I'm hoping to add a 'Render' option and implement one of the ffmpeg scripts.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Can we mark which videos we want to save via a checkbox on the listing on the left? Then we could delete all the other files with a click and confirm?


----------



## mt09

I made some updates today to fix the issue with it automatically finding the TeslaCam drive and a first version of playback speed control. The position gets out of sync if the speed is too fast and frames are skipped but seems to work pretty well at reasonable speeds.









Here's the summary of changes:

Initial playback speed control (more refinement needed but functioning)
Playback option "Automatically Play Next Clip"
Fix issue with TeslaCam auto search
The new release (V0.2) is updated in the first post.
Managing files on the drive is a great idea. I'll look into adding saving/deleting options next.


----------



## telero

How does it search for the TeslaCam folder? Look for any folder named TeslaCam in a root drive?


----------



## MRinPDX

mt09 said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys!
> 
> I'll look into the issue with it not finding the TeslaCam drive. I did have a similar issue while testing with one of my drives but it should still work if you drag the RecentClips, SavedClips or individual event folders in.
> Multiple playback speed options is a good idea. I usually just scrub quickly through the video but different playback speeds are definitely useful.
> I'm also planning to add an option to play the next clip automatically (like a playlist).
> I'm hoping to add a 'Render' option and implement one of the ffmpeg scripts.


Matt, I just tried your app and it is awesome! Thank you.


----------



## Coldones

mt09 said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys!
> 
> I'll look into the issue with it not finding the TeslaCam drive. I did have a similar issue while testing with one of my drives but it should still work if you drag the RecentClips, SavedClips or individual event folders in.
> Multiple playback speed options is a good idea. I usually just scrub quickly through the video but different playback speeds are definitely useful.
> I'm also planning to add an option to play the next clip automatically (like a playlist).
> I'm hoping to add a 'Render' option and implement one of the ffmpeg scripts.


Is there a trick for it to find your TeslaCam folder? I'm using Windows 10 and my TeslaCam files are on a USB stick. Windows is assigning the USB stick a drive letter but the TeslaCam Viewer doesn't see it. Do I need to move the files off of the USB stick?


----------



## mt09

I had some ideas for a browse interface with thumbnails images I wanted to try out before starting on the file management. I was able to get most of it working and created a new release tonight.  Main features are displaying thumbnails of each video clip and moving the mouse over the thumbnail from left to right to scrub across the video. 
Example here
This works well for getting a quick idea of what's in the clip. You can change the thumbnail size with the slider in the bottom right. Next thing I want to add is selection of which camera to display for the thumbnail.

There may be potential memory limitations depending on your system since it must load the full clip into memory for each thumbnail. It's in a virtualizing panel though, so only the visible thumbnails are loaded. You may have issues if you have some massive screen resolution with the window maximized 



Coldones said:


> Is there a trick for it to find your TeslaCam folder? I'm using Windows 10 and my TeslaCam files are on a USB stick. Windows is assigning the USB stick a drive letter but the TeslaCam Viewer doesn't see it. Do I need to move the files off of the USB stick?


I'll look into the TeslaCam auto search again. There may be some issues with it still. You don't need to copy the files off, you can still manually drag the RecentClips or individual folders in SavedClips into the interface. I'll see if I can reproduce it tonight.


----------



## agastya

Worked seamless on Win 10 Pro. Many many thanks!

A suggestion, if I may... Probably have a delete button somewhere which when clicked will trash all 3 files being played. This will help tidying up the drive faster instantly after review


----------



## eXntrc

Nice work @mt09. Wish I'd known you were going to be working tonight before I forked and started contributing. I ended up having to cancel my first PR and try again to get the merge right.

I didn't add anything fancy tonight. Mainly simplified the loading code, got rid of a binding error, and cleaned up a couple places that were throwing silent exceptions. (My drive had some empty folders in it.) But maybe another night I can contribute something more meaningful. I'd like to see a 'maximize camera' feature, which I submitted as a feature request. Oh, and I found some weird issue where sometimes my left cam file doesn't load. I crated an issue for that too.

Thanks again for creating this. It's a very nice app, especially with the latest changes you made in the 3.0 drop.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## JWardell

I thought this was your app but I guess not. Looks the same. Saw on reddit earlier.
Difference is this has a Mac version too:
https://github.com/BobStrogg/teslacam-browser/releases


----------



## eXntrc

mt09 said:


> I'll look into the TeslaCam auto search again. There may be some issues with it still. You don't need to copy the files off, you can still manually drag the RecentClips or individual folders in SavedClips into the interface. I'll see if I can reproduce it tonight.


I might have fixed this in my pull request tonight. Mine was failing to load because of a folder (under SavedClips) with no files in it. The code was trying to read something that didn't exist on the empty file set. I changed the loading code to ignore folders with zero files in them.

I also changed the way drives are enumerated to use a single LINQ statement. It should automatically stop on the first drive found with the TeslaCam folder.


----------



## eXntrc

JWardell said:


> I thought this was your app but I guess not. Looks the same.


Out of curiosity, have you actually run both apps? To me, this:










Doesn't look much like these:










@mt09 's app may not run on Mac, but it's an attractive, native, high-performance player. Give it a shot.


----------



## JWardell

I can't run both apps, only one supports Mac


----------



## mt09

eXntrc said:


> Nice work @mt09. Wish I'd known you were going to be working tonight before I forked and started contributing. I ended up having to cancel my first PR and try again to get the merge right.
> 
> I didn't add anything fancy tonight. Mainly simplified the loading code, got rid of a binding error, and cleaned up a couple places that were throwing silent exceptions. (My drive had some empty folders in it.) But maybe another night I can contribute something more meaningful. I'd like to see a 'maximize camera' feature, which I submitted as a feature request. Oh, and I found some weird issue where sometimes my left cam file doesn't load. I crated an issue for that too.
> 
> Thanks again for creating this. It's a very nice app, especially with the latest changes you made in the 3.0 drop.
> 
> Keep up the good work!


This is awesome, thanks so much for helping out! I apologize, I should have checked for pull requests before committing the updates. Thanks for resubmitting your changes. I'll check it out tonight!


----------



## mt09

JWardell said:


> I thought this was your app but I guess not. Looks the same. Saw on reddit earlier.
> Difference is this has a Mac version too:
> https://github.com/BobStrogg/teslacam-browser/releases


I originally wanted to start the project on a framework that was cross platform, though everything I found didn't support media playback. Something web based seemed to be the path of least resistance but would have taken a lot of research for me to get something running. This looks like a great project and the more options the better!


----------



## mt09

I merged @eXntrc changes tonight which should fix some issues with the TeslaCam auto search. I also was able to get a initial maximize camera functioning (suggested by @eXntrc). Updated release is in the first post!

V0.4 Release Notes:

Thanks to @jbienz for some loading fixes and improvements!
Initial version of *maximize camera feature*: Double click on any camera in Play interface to maximize. Double click again to restore default 3 camera layout.


----------



## knects

Hello, so this app just sits and spins for me upon startup. All I can do is force close. Any thoughts? Windows 10 Pro.


----------



## eXntrc

What kind of drives do you have? Any optical drives (BluRay / DVD / CD)? Oh, and how long have you waited for it to become responsive?

Just trying to think about potential issues. First thing the app does when it starts is attempt to enumerate the drives looking for a TeslaCam folder. If it hits any issues reading a drive it should display an error message. However, if a drive just acts like it's taking forever to become responsive (e.g. a DVD drive waiting indefinitely for the disc to spin up) I could see this sort of behavior.


----------



## tsj

Same issue here, just spins forever. Well, for 2 minutes; no error message. 1 SSD, 1 HD, 1DVD drive. With a DVD in the drive, it works. Win10.


----------



## Coldones

Ditto here. It just opens and freezes up. Requires task manager to kill it.


----------



## mt09

Thanks for helping diagnose the issue guys! I was able to reproduce it with and emulated CD drive. It should now ignore these drives and only search removable, fixed or network drives. There's a new release in the first post (V0.4.1).


----------



## knects

That did the trick for me, sorry, I do have a CD ( I know, I know it's 2019 people. I didn't build this one). Thank so much, great work.


----------



## MRinPDX

mt09 said:


> Thanks for helping diagnose the issue guys! I was able to reproduce it with and emulated CD drive. It should now ignore these drives and only search removable, fixed or network drives. There's a new release in the first post (V0.4.1).


Glad you already debugged the issue @mt09. I too noticed the different behaviors with the same USB on a couple of Win10 platforms and was wondering what was the diff. Can't wait to get home and try it on the one with the CD-ROM drive.


----------



## japhule

Not working for me on Win10 Pro with v4.1. App is not responsive and stuck on searching for videos even after several minutes. Would like an option to manually browse to folders instead of autosearching since my clips are automatically copied to a NAS location.


----------



## Jarettp

Works well for me except it crashes sometimes when scrolling. May be do to some bug with loading thumbnails. Some quick thoughts;

1) I personally like to grab the seek bar and drag it to quickly see what's going on in a video. This is next to impossible in this player without first hitting pause. Ideally, if I click in the seek section, the seek bar should come to where I just clicked and pause. That would help I think.
2) I love the thumbnail preview that allows you to quickly fast forward through a video without having to open it. My only issue is that 2/3 of my videos seem to be activated by the side cameras which don't show in the preview. My fix has been looking for the headlight "flash" and then opening the video (almost always the last or second to last video). Would it be at all possible to create a code that looks for these headlight flashes and compiles the corresponding surrounding videos into a list? Pretty sure this is a pipe dream but figured I'd throw it out there lol.

Great app though!


----------



## Craig Bennett

Win 10 running v0.41. launches and shows folders on the the drive but the thumbnails are blank and no videos play.


----------



## NR4P

Having trouble with it searching for TeslaCam folder. I have an external drive 2TB connected. It may be searching that and not searching the 32GB USB drive. Also have two DVD drives as I do video editing.

Let it go over 5 mins and gave up.

Any chance of not having it search for TeslaCam automatically and let the user tell the app where to look as @japhule suggested?


----------



## eXntrc

NR4P said:


> Any chance of not having it search for TeslaCam automatically


Yeah, that should be easily doable. I'm hoping @mt09 can respond soon. If he doesn't have time I could implement that change, but I'd need him to accept the pull request.


----------



## Bill1955

Found another reason the app won't find the TeslaCam files, even if running directly from the thumb drive. I had mapped network drives on my PC and it would never stop searching for the TeslaCam folder. I had to use task manager to terminate. I put it on a laptop without the mapped drives and works fine. Windows 10 Pro for both.


----------



## Friedrich

Bill1955 said:


> Found another reason the app won't find the TeslaCam files, even if running directly from the thumb drive. I had mapped network drives on my PC and it would never stop searching for the TeslaCam folder. I had to use task manager to terminate. I put it on a laptop without the mapped drives and works fine. Windows 10 Pro for both.


I'm running Windows 10, too (the home edition) with network drives mapped, and the app found my thumbdrive in no time flat...


----------



## eXntrc

I addressed the loading issue tonight in two ways:

Changed the default option to find the drive on Startup to False. This avoids a bad first experiences for users where auto enumeration isn't working well.
Added a Loading progress indicator and a cancel button that can be used to abort the operation. The bar and button automatically disappear when the operation has completed.










I have completed the pull request, but @mt09 will have to accept the pull request and publish a build. Not seeing any activity from him on here or on GitHub in 8 days has me concerned about him. Hope you're OK @mt09!


----------



## nickdiaz

Downloaded TeslaCam View2er V0.4.1, but it doesn't seem to recognize the TeslaCam USB drive, nor can I drop the SavedClips from the USB drive to the app (G:\TESLACAM\SavedClips), nor can I drop the SavedClips from a folder copied to my PC to the app (c:\downloads\SavedClips). No optical drive. Any ideas?


----------



## ateslik

This app worked great for me. Would love right click delete feature to help make cleanup go faster!

Thanks!


----------



## lairdb

Can't get it to work at all. V0.4.1, nonresponsive on launch. After editing the .config to set EnableAutoSearch to false, the app is responsive, but doesn't do anything: "Browse" doesn't browse, and I can't drop files or folders on the file area of the UI.

(Also, the About references a "LICENSES.txt" -- there are two files that appear to be license-related readmes, neither of which is named LICENSES.TXT.)


----------



## LakeWorthB

I am trying to use this to view videos that were transferred via the teslausb raspberry pi application. It stores on a shared drive. But I can't drag the files/directories, etc.


----------



## 3V Pilot

Any plans to update the program to include the rear camera now that V10 is out?????


----------



## wlcrm

3V Pilot said:


> Any plans to update the program to include the rear camera now that V10 is out?????


mt09 hasn't updated this app and hasn't been been on the forums in months, you might want to follow the development of this one in the meantime by @NateM:
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/teslacam-viewer-video-editor-exporter-windows-only.12697/

GirHub link: https://github.com/NateMccomb/TeslaCamViewer

It doesn't have rear-cam support yet, but it's actively being worked on:
https://github.com/NateMccomb/TeslaCamViewer/issues/14


----------



## 3V Pilot

wlcrm said:


> mt09 hasn't updated this app and hasn't been been on the forums in months, you might want to follow the development of this one in the meantime by @NateM:
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/teslacam-viewer-video-editor-exporter-windows-only.12697/
> 
> GirHub link: https://github.com/NateMccomb/TeslaCamViewer
> 
> It doesn't have rear-cam support yet, but it's actively being worked on:
> https://github.com/NateMccomb/TeslaCamViewer/issues/14


Very cool, thanks for the update!


----------

